# 105 degree fever!



## PiscesMama24 (Jul 2, 2007)

On Monday night DD spiked a high temperature of 105, which has NEVER happened before. I wasn't too worried...but did all the wrong things and kept her bundled up and in bed after giving her some Tylenol. The fever came down to 103, and went from 103-102 the next day until it broke that evening. Since then her temp has been normal, but she's been sleeping A LOT more. Usually she naps 2x a day for 1 1/2 hours, but yesterday both naps went past 2 hours and I had to wake her up the second time. She slept from 7:30pm to 8:30am last night (instead of 8:30pm-6:30am). She's not really showing any other symptoms, maybe a slight cough but I chalked it up to choking on her drool (she's teething too). Does anyone have any ideas about what could be going on? Is this typical? I haven't taken her to the doctor yet, should I? Thanks for your help Mamas!!


----------



## freeflykami (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad the fever broke... 105 is realy high. I don't know how you feel about Dr. but I would have called. Don't want to scare you, but the only time I have had a temp anywhere near that I had a bad breast infection.
My little ones always sleep more when they are fighting something off. I just let them sleep. If Im worried I go in a check on them, but let them sleep.

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

105 is high, but not worrisome in a baby or toddler.

I don't see any reason to call anyone.

My dd always takes a week or two to get totally back to normal after a bug.










-Angela


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

105 is a fever to pay attention to, but it isn't dangerous in and of itself. Some children will tend to spike high fevers easily. My DD was like that (thankfully she's outgrown it for the most part!) and even with a little virus would spike a fever of 105 or over. I've always sworn that at 105.6, I make a call, but at 105.5, I let her go. One night, she ran 105.5 for a looong time and it tested my resolve!

With a fever that high, the best way to get it down a little (for comfort, or if a high fever causes other symptoms; my DD vomits frequently with a high fever, so we try to bring it down some so she can stay hydrated) is a bath. It can be the usual temperature, no need for cold or tepid, though it will feel cold to anyone with a high fever. If they can't tolerate that, I have used hot wet washcloths to wipe a feverish child down and that works pretty well.

With a sick kid, always look at the whole picture. A fever is only one piece. Sleeping a lot doesn't bother me, but unresponsiveness is a big problem, etc.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Sleeping a lot the day after is common. Getting sick is tiring! Best wishes to you and your babe.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

My baby has had a couple of 105 fevers...I did take him to the dr once for it, but that was because it was only like a week after his first one, and he was only 4 months old....he also had a horrible cough.

I'm sure your baby is just worn out from fighting whatever it was... I wouldnt really worry unless the baby is not just tired, but listless, non-responsive, not eating/drinking well, etc.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Our pedi says not to pay too much attention to the temp but to pay more attention to the child and how he/she is acting. If she's lethargic and really mopey then it is a good idea to treat the fever with Tylenol for comfort. Also, if the fever does not respond at all to Tylenol then that is a concern. He likes to see the child if the fever is 105 or higher.

Honestly, anything over 104 scares the hell out of me and I use Tylenol to lower it. But you know your baby best. Use your instincts to tell you if your baby is ok or not - don't rely on a number that the thermometer gives you.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

I am vigilant at 105, but not panic-y. I def pay attention to making sure my dd gets A LOT of fluids, BM and water (after 6months). And at 105 I would prob give her a cool bath to try and relieve since it must feel sick to her. But she has always been a fever girl which is great I think because that is the appropriate immune response. Our naturapath says that high for more than 5 days is cause for attention, and make sure you dc is responsive, and not in pain.
I just wanted to throw out that with my dd and her time with a 104 temp for 3 days- She ended up with roseola which is a benign childhood illness that MO is high, high fever for 3 days and then a rash over the trunk, etc. Not dangerous at all.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian* 
Honestly, anything over 104 scares the hell out of me and I use Tylenol to lower it. But you know your baby best. Use your instincts to tell you if your baby is ok or not - don't rely on a number that the thermometer gives you.

Fevers in and of themselves are not anything to be scared of. Reducing them doesn't *help* anything health wise. Though it's always hard when little ones are sick









-Angela


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Fevers in and of themselves are not anything to be scared of. Reducing them doesn't *help* anything health wise. Though it's always hard when little ones are sick









-Angela

I'll second that. It can be very scary, esp. when it's your first baby.

Remember that a fever is one of the things the body does to fight the illness and it's actually good to leave it alone if the symptoms that the fever itself is causing are not too troublesome. I pointed out that my dd would get dehydrated if we let her fever burn because a fever makes her vomit. Also, I tend to treat a fever in a very uncomfortable child at night, so that we can all sleep. In general, though, a fever of 104 or even 105 is not dangerous in and of itself.

We did, however, lose our niece to Tylenol toxicity. She only received the recommended dose, but after 5 days of receiving the max dose, her liver failed. Not to scare anybody, but to remind us all that the body is smarter than we give it credit for, and medicine is less safe than we want to acknowledge. Our niece had a very unpleasant and highly-unlikely-to-be-fatal (she was a very healthy child with no asthma, immune deficiency, or other risk factors) case of the ordinary flu with a fever of 103-104.

Again, I don't intend to scare everybody. I just want to remind everyone that very often, treatment is much more risky than the illness. It's so hard to see a little bitty miserable and sick, but it's part of life. They're sometimes safer with lots of love, rest, and breastmilk than anything medicine has to offer.

Wow, I really went on there, didn't I? That should tell you that the dryer is buzzing and I don't wanna go fold!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UptownZoo* 
We did, however, lose our niece to Tylenol toxicity. She only received the recommended dose, but after 5 days of receiving the max dose, her liver failed. Not to scare anybody, but to remind us all that the body is smarter than we give it credit for, and medicine is less safe than we want to acknowledge. Our niece had a very unpleasant and highly-unlikely-to-be-fatal (she was a very healthy child with no asthma, immune deficiency, or other risk factors) case of the ordinary flu with a fever of 103-104.

Again, I don't intend to scare everybody. I just want to remind everyone that very often, treatment is much more risky than the illness. It's so hard to see a little bitty miserable and sick, but it's part of life. They're sometimes safer with lots of love, rest, and breastmilk than anything medicine has to offer.

Thanks for sharing that mama, I am sorry for your loss







I need to get over my fear of high fevers and this helps.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UptownZoo* 
We did, however, lose our niece to Tylenol toxicity. She only received the recommended dose, but after 5 days of receiving the max dose, her liver failed.... Our niece had a very unpleasant and highly-unlikely-to-be-fatal (she was a very healthy child with no asthma, immune deficiency, or other risk factors) case of the ordinary flu with a fever of 103-104.


It is NOT recommended to give a max dose for 5 days to a child.

I am sorry for your loss.

As to the OP, a high fever in the absence of other symptoms in the child or feelings of warning in the mother is unlikely to be an issue unless the child begins to develop other symptoms or have concomitant problems: like dehydration.








Hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## littlecindy (Feb 14, 2008)

i don't know what the cause is but my DS has this exact same thing right now. the fever came on really suddenly yesterday and when we called our ped nurse's hotline she told us to go to the ER immediately so we did. they ruled out ear infection or urinary tract infection. he has no cold symptoms, no rashes, no anything, except the high fever and sleep lots and super fussy. if you haven't taken baby in, i'd take her in and have them rule out those things.


----------

